# Sony Xperia Z1 Compact neues Android aufspielen



## CoDBFgamer (20. März 2020)

Guten Tag,

wie aus dem Titel schon ersichtlich wird, möchte ich gern auf mein altes Xperia Z1 Compact ein neueres Android installieren. Aktuell ist darauf die Android-Version 5.1.1. 

Zur Zeit macht das Handy halt immer mal wieder leichte Probleme, daher wollte ich das System sowieso wieder zurücksetzen. Dabei kam mir die Idee, ob ich dann vielleicht nicht gleich eine neue Android-Version drauf machen kann. Eignet sich mein Smartphone überhaupt für eine neueres Android? Wie geht sowas generell?

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, muss aber gleich sagen, dass mein Smartphone-Wissen beschränkt ist .


----------



## heamer_GER (20. März 2020)

Das letzte offizielle Update war auf Android 5.1 Lollipop, das ist ja schon rauf.
Ohne jetzt groß Hand anzulegen gibt es nichts neueres.

es gibt dann noch die Möglichkeit das Handy zu rooten und ein custom ROM draufzuspielen, musst du dich mal einlesen ob das was für dich ist,  denke eher nicht.
Meine letzen root Versuche sind schon länger her, da kann ich wirklich weiterhelfen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. März 2020)

Ich glaube da biste hier im falschem Forum,aber kenne ein Forum die sich damit auskennen und
habe auch gleich einen Link dazu.Bevor du irgendwas machst solltest du dich erst reinlesen oder mehr informieren zu diesem Thema.
Hier gehts zum Andriod Hilfe Forum die sich damit auskennen und Anleitungen auch gibt(letzter stand Anfang 2019),

Root / Custom-ROMs / Modding fuer Sony Xperia Z1 Compact – Android-Hilfe.de

grüße Brex


----------



## CoDBFgamer (21. März 2020)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich werde mich mal auf der genannten Seite umschauen.


----------

